# Mr. Gator's Morning Walk



## Phil L (Jun 16, 2013)

Earlier this weekend, using a 7D, I photographed this alligator walking across a path along side a South Carolina marsh pond.
At the same time I also had an iphone set up on a mini tripod at low level and made this 15 second video as the big guy walked by.

Alligator Taking A Morning Walk


----------



## RGF (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice video of the walk. I would not want to get too close.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for checking it out.

Here's another one from back in April I took in the same area with a 7D and the 70-200 2.8
It's just over 30 seconds and notice how slow this alligator is walking compared to the other video.

Alligator Walking


----------



## bycostello (Jun 17, 2013)

one for a very long lens...


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

bycostello said:


> one for a very long lens...



I'm lucky that they (mostly) just ignore me. 
Thanks for looking.


----------

